

Ask HN: Found a great job, how do i score an interview? - lakeeffect

I've been working on startups for the past five years, at this point I'm looking for something more stable for my family.  I found a job that I think would be a good fit.  How do I go about ensuring I at least get an interview?
======
alanh
There are many resources for this already.

~~~
lakeeffect
It would be funny if you had this on a clip-board and just posted it on every
question, you could even add a link to google.

~~~
xauronx
If I had any spare time I would write a chrome plugin that automatically took
everything after "Ask HN:", build a google search and added it as a comment.

------
lifeisstillgood
Be honest. Ring them up, say "I think I'm a great fit because of this actual
piece of evidence or example" and say "I want in. "

If you are not honest or use something other than a direct approach, well,
that sends a signal bigger than anything you can say at the interview

